# Politico: The oil industry vs. the electric car



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

Interesting article:

https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/16/oil-industry-electric-car-1729429


----------



## Louis Umphenour (Oct 8, 2018)

That's a good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------

